# Toddler's serious fall in Primark Liverpool



## Radar (Apr 5, 2008)

Any scousers read anything more in the local press about the 3yo girl who managed to fall 3 or 4 floors from an escalator in Primark yesterday ?

In particular I was wondering if anyone has seen whether the young one went over the sides of the escalator inbetween floors or whether she got into the gap between the escalators at the landings.

Fingers crossed the little one pulls through


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 5, 2008)

According to the BBC it was the gap inbetween the escalators.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 5, 2008)

BBC said:
			
		

> The three-year-old girl fell through a gap between the escalators to the lower ground floor while travelling up to the third floor with her family.



Rest of the story here;
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/merseyside/7331992.stm


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 5, 2008)

I'm having difficulty imagining how this happened.

Was she being carried ?


----------



## Tank Girl (Apr 5, 2008)

oh god  poor little thing


----------



## Radar (Apr 5, 2008)

Cheers MM. That's a fair height for a 3yo to be able to climb over, the sides of an escalator.  I wonder was she being carried at the time and wriggled/slipped out of someone's arms and over the side ?

I assume it must have been some sort of freak accident, the store is open again today.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 5, 2008)

I think I can picture it now.



> There were unconfirmed reports that the child had been pulled from her mother's arms by the moving rubber handrail, which she appeared to have grabbed.



http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/2008/apr/05/1


----------



## cesare (Apr 5, 2008)

Poor little mite


----------



## Radar (Apr 5, 2008)

gentlegreen said:


> I think I can picture it now.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/2008/apr/05/1



Hmm, the hand rail shouldn't be moving in relation to someone stationary on an escalator.  Well not substantially more.

Perhaps they meant the handrail of the _other_ escalator moving in the opposite direction as the mother/daughter approached where they intersect each other ?

Unfortunately if there's any potential danger to be found, a 3yo will find it


----------



## geminisnake (Apr 5, 2008)

She's stable according to the BBC 24 news on right now. Hope she fully recovers!


----------



## soulman (Apr 5, 2008)

What makes you think anyone in Liverpool will no any more about this than you? You've got the internet, you can search the local media like anyone else.


----------



## Poot (Apr 5, 2008)

Radar said:


> Hmm, the hand rail shouldn't be moving in relation to someone stationary on an escalator.  Well not substantially more.
> 
> Perhaps they meant the handrail of the _other_ escalator moving in the opposite direction as the mother/daughter approached where they intersect each other ?
> 
> *Unfortunately if there's any potential danger to be found, a 3yo will find it *



Yep. In the blink of an eye. Poor thing, I really hope this has a happy ending.


----------



## Radar (Apr 6, 2008)

soulman said:


> What makes you think anyone in Liverpool will no any more about this than you? You've got the internet, you can search the local media like anyone else.


Ah yes, I'll just ask google to wander down the local newsagents.

God, but you're a tit


----------



## soulman (Apr 6, 2008)

That's what search engines are for, you plank!


----------



## Radar (Apr 6, 2008)

soulman said:


> That's what search engines are for, you plank!


News flash !!

Not all local media has a web site, and those that do often have a delay between a story going to print and hitting their own web site.

That's why I asked if anyone local had read anything in the local press.

Now kindly piss off and go play with the white lines on the East Lancs. 

I thank you in advance


----------



## soulman (Apr 6, 2008)

Do your own leg work you lazy twat


----------

